# Hours of Install = Stuck at Command Line

## Stevespeed

Hello

I am very VERYx10000 new to linux. And i can not get my Gentoo to find my nic card. I have an Elitegroup K7S5A motherboard with an integrated Nic card that is a SIS 735 which happens not to be in the kernel menu config. 

please help me!

----------

## Ryle

Could you post your:

```
lspci | grep -i eth
```

----------

## ikaro

this looks to be your mainboard http://www.ecsusa.com/products/k7s5a.html  but it doesn't mention which chip is on the nic.

so its a good idea to check in lspci / dmesg if the kernel found anything  :Smile: 

----------

## zonk

the sis900  module should work, as about 3 seconds on google reveal.

http://www.linux.com/howtos/K7s5a-HOWTO.shtml

----------

